# Verkaufe diverse Spiele (PC), Magazin-CDs mit Vollversionen und ein paar Spiele fürn C64



## DonBarcal (27. April 2014)

*Verkaufe diverse Spiele (PC), Magazin-CDs mit Vollversionen und ein paar Spiele fürn C64*

Hi Leute,

ich will mal ein paar Spiele loswerden:

Und bin schon losgeworden:
- DungeonSiege LoA
- TombRaider AoD
- StarCraft




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier würde ich mal 5 €/Spiel ansetzen. Würde aber auch runtergehen, wenn vergleichbare Angebote geringer sind. Wenn was Wertvolles dabei ist bitte Bescheid geben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die C64-Disketten konnte ich leider nicht testen. Keine Ahnung, was ich da also überhaupt verlangen kann. Macht am Besten einfach ein Angebot




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die hier gibts für je 1 € dazu. Ich will diese Spiele aber nicht einzeln verkaufen (Aufwand)

Hab noch einige PowerPlay-CDs von 2005 bis 2007, kann aber nur 5 Bilder hochladen. Also fragt bei Intresse einfach nach.

Edit: Achja, Versand kommt noch dazu. Der Preis hängt natürlich von der Menge der Spiele ab, die zusammen gekauft werden.


----------



## DonBarcal (27. April 2014)

Hier noch der Rest:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DonBarcal (27. April 2014)

Und noch mehr Rest:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bitte nicht wundern, dass die CDs teilweise wie Kopien aussehen. Das sind orginale Heft-CDs aus der "Spar"-Ära von PCGames


----------



## DonBarcal (27. April 2014)

So, das müsste es gewesen sein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monalye (27. April 2014)

DonBarcal schrieb:


> Und noch mehr Rest:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kein Problem, das kenn ich , ich hab auch noch ein paar so Leichen rumliegen ....tolle Sammlung


----------



## DonBarcal (27. April 2014)

Danke!


----------

